

The Nexus Browser:  the first website in its true environment - jamesbritt
http://digital-archaeology.org/the-nexus-browser/

======
jamesbritt
The book mentioned early in the video is _Enquire Within Upon Everything_

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enquire_Within_Upon_Everything](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enquire_Within_Upon_Everything)

